# Whites



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are a couple PEW mice that came out of a litter of an agouti outcross recently.





































I know they're agouti "underneath" the PEW (mother is homozygous), and I'm hoping they can help improve size and type.


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Awww, these are wonderful pictures, you are a great photographer as far as these little guys are concerned. Especially love the first two pics, they really give a sense of their character. I'm just itching to stroke those _huge_ ears!

They will certainly come in handy for breeding.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I wish that the agouti babies in the same litter would have the same ears, but nope. Figures, doesn't it? 

I think this litter has ears placed a bit too low, anyway...but maybe it's just me.

(BTW, I'm not a good photographer at all, I took over 400 to get these! haha!)


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not very good at spotting the 'faults' in mice so I am more than happy to bask in my ignorance of where their ears _should_ be :lol: But yes, it is a bit of a bummer that the ears didn't take for the agoutis. Oh well, maybe next time eh?

And any person who can take a picture of a mouse in shot, in focus and doing its own thing, _complete_ with backdrop is a genius. The 396 other photos aside


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's one of things the whites are good for; those ears are totally outrageous, Jack.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Her ears are kinda small compared to some of the mice she's related to that I've seen pictures of.

I think (though I have no direct evidence to back it up) that as ears get super large, they hang to the side and are thus set lower. 

In terms of ears and overall type, one of the girls pictured is slightly better than both mom and dad, but I wish she was agouti. All it means though is that I will have PEW crop up for some time, probably, if I decide to breed from this litter...I guess it could be a worse, harder-to-work-with (from a show standpoint) recessive, though, like siamese or recessive yellow, so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Just joshing ya, Jack.


----------

